# Can anyone identify this logo?



## Ooh-Rah (May 7, 2017)

Buddy went to the NRA show in Atlanta last week and brought home a bunch of swag. This was included; a 3.5x3.5" square pvc patch.  I've tried to Googling pics/search words - nothing.

Got close when I search Trident plus triangle, but cannot find anything with the separate triangle.

Anyone?


----------



## compforce (May 7, 2017)

nope, but I can narrow it down for you...

NRA Annual Meeting 2017: Exhibitors


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 7, 2017)

Blackhawk -


----------



## DocIllinois (May 7, 2017)

Do they have a SEAL connection?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 7, 2017)

DocIllinois said:


> Do they have a SEAL connection?



Doesn't everything? LOL

About Us - BLACKHAWK!


----------



## DocIllinois (May 7, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Doesn't everything? LOL
> 
> About Us - BLACKHAWK!



I've been largely unimpressed by their stuff.  Have never looked into the history and all that.  

Perhaps re-quality-ing comes along with re-logo-ing?


----------



## AWP (May 7, 2017)

Years ago I read (so weight that accordingly) that when they first started out BH made quality gear. At some point it outsourced/ sent overseas or wherever their manufacturing and the quality went downhill. I bought one pouch from them in 2004 and never had any issues, but it didn't see a lot of hard use. A lot of use, but not in the field type of battering. My info's second-hand, but I've spent my money elsewhere (Tactical Tailor, Eagle, Paraclete when it was around, Blue Force Gear, and a few others that escape me). 

YMMV.


----------



## AWP (May 7, 2017)

Locked per the OP's request.


----------

